# Draw



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey guys. I’m bored and I wanna draw something but I don’t know what to draw so tell me what to draw! I prefer drawing anime characters and animals.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What about a tiger?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Phoenix


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Horse.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Hey guys. I’m bored and I wanna draw something but I don’t know what to draw so tell me what to draw! I prefer drawing anime characters and animals.


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!! you are exactly like me! I love drawing animals and anime! Here is a polish I drew a couple of days ago:







like it?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Horse.


I love horses. My bff takes horse back riding classes


----------

